# Ok there’s a guy at taco bueno preparing food without a mask!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Some people haven’t heard the news about this little virus going around I guess.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I was in a place yesterday where nobody was wearing a mask. Glad it wasn’t my food 😂


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Here in Texas they just made it a law that you have to wear a mask in public


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

CALL THE POLICE


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Some people haven't heard the news about this little virus going around I guess.


¡No te preocupes!
The jalapeños will kill the Covid.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sigh....


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> ¡No te preocupes!
> The jalapeños will kill the Covid.


And the tequila


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Haven’t eaten Taco Bueno/Taco Bell food in few months. They did have .50c tacos on Thursday’s.:smiles:


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Was in this bar and sushi joint yesterday picking up and not a mask to be seen except mine lol 
Owner running around, servers and most importantly cooks, no masks. Az is supposedly a hot bed for the Covid right now and people act like, what Covid? lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Was in this bar and sushi joint yesterday
> View attachment 482359


And you were watching David Letterman?
That show was canceled over 5 years ago.....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> And you were watching David Letterman?
> That show was canceled over 5 years ago.....


lol actually this place has some smoking hot servers that wear very low cut shirts, and very short shorts so that keeps me busy while I wait lol 
I didn't even notice they had TV'S &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like coronas with my tacos, too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

z_z_z_ said:


> CALL THE POLICE


YOU ARE A MORON!!!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'll raise your no mask violation, with one "arm stirring the sauce" video from a Carl's JR fast food joint here in Alberta.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I'll raise your no mask violation, with one "arm stirring the sauce" video from a Carl's JR fast food joint here in Alberta.


He's a lefty &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I like coronas with my tacos, too!!! :biggrin:


Ew !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ew !


Yeah....tacos are nasty!!! Lol!!!



ColonyMark said:


> Some people haven't heard the news about this little virus going around I guess.


Governments and media, have been telling 'stories' for ages. Sadly, most people believe them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yeah....tacos are nasty!!!


Who doesn't love a nasty pink taco? :winking:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Who doesn't love a nasty pink taco? :winking:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The mask thing is dyeing out here in detroit the epa center of the virus .
Nope 80 percent of the people stopped wearing masks. Even in restaurants zero masks no problem .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 482767


Aw man... you probably ate a pink taco was plague-ridden with green guacamole.
:biggrin:


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I'll raise your no mask violation, with one "arm stirring the sauce" video from a Carl's JR fast food joint here in Alberta.


His nickname is the handyman


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Eat home folks . Better, healthy and cheap .


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I'll raise your no mask violation, with one "arm stirring the sauce" video from a Carl's JR fast food joint here in Alberta.


.
Wondering IF that's the same hand that he uses to wipe his Ass or to Whack-off with ???? Either way, WOW
.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Call the Health Department.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> Wondering IF that's the same hand that he uses to wipe his Ass or to Whack-off with ???? Either way, WOW
> .


&#129326;


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Some people haven't heard the news about this little virus going around I guess.


I was waiting for an order in a place and the guy's wife put a 1 year old on top of the prep table and changed his diaper, I don't know which is worse. Maybe he had some sort of respiratory illness that made it hard to breathe wearing a mask?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> Was in this bar and sushi joint yesterday picking up and not a mask to be seen except mine lol
> Owner running around, servers and most importantly cooks, no masks. Az is supposedly a hot bed for the Covid right now and people act like, what Covid? lol
> View attachment 482358
> View attachment 482359


Dude. Seriously. Wtf?!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Some people haven't heard the news about this little virus going around I guess.


Yup, lots of Covid-19 infected droplets added to your food, at no extra charge.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

in the video what did he pick up from the floor? did he empty the rat traps?


----------

